# Candian Government Deals With Zombie Issue



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

THe Canadian taxpayers dollars at work ...


----------



## boomer (Jul 13, 2011)

So, what do we want them to do. 

Historically they spent roughly 6 weeks in the spring and 6 weeks in the fall conducting the business of reviewing and passing proposed new laws. They spent the balance of time in thier home constituencies listening to constituents, representing constituents to the buraucracy and maintaining thier own business. They were by the way expected to be self-supporting and debt free as a condition of holding office.

Now for some reason that remains obscure to me, we expect them to be doing the work of Parliment 40 hours per week and treat it like employment for an employer, who by the way is a bit confusing if they are in charge (as trustees of the public good). I see this silliness as passtimes to fill up the time we insist they spend in Ottawa.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

As long as they keep their Zombies on their sid of the border, I don't care what they do!


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

I wonder how they managed to disagree with THAT statement from Baird  

They get paid anyways, I never understand when people want parliament to sit longer.
HOW MAY LAWS DO WE NEED?!?
Anything that distracts them from adding laws and regulations is a good thing in my book 

Of course the conservatives have actually managed to get some stuff off the books (good bye gun control and CWB and good riddance) but that is most definitely the exception to the rule


----------



## cranky1 (Oct 9, 2008)

you don't have to worry about zombies in Canada, they have been banned, like everything else up here. haha.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I <3 Canada!


----------

